# Aimee's fund - Weve DONE IT!



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

As the title suggests and with Aimee's mummy's permission this thread has been started to help raise funds for much needed equipment.

As we all know Aimee, a beautiful princess was born very premature and against all the odds she has jumped every hurdle in her way.

It is now time for Aimee to leave hospital and go home to her mummy and daddy and they feel they would benefit from a saturation monitor - (as i am sure most of us would, for peace of mind as a little bundle so precious needs extra care and security). this piece of equipment is not provided by the hospital and will need to be bought from the manufacturer - costing £650, as you can imagine this is a huge chunk out of anybody's pocket so what the girls have suggested on Aimee's birth thread , is that if you feel could spare a little to go towards Aimee's fund it would help Hugs, Hugs Dh and Aimee a great deal.

Please IM Hugs for further details and how to send money.

I want to thank you for reading this post and feel privileged to show you the latest photo's of Aimee.

I would also like to say that FF will be donating £50 towards the monitor.

Mel
x​


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Mel thank you so very much for setting the thread up and also for your donation. I don't know if there is words that i can find to say how grateful i am.

So many people have pm'd wanting to help which is just so overwhelming. I'm sure my work will raise a good bit for us too and my brother in law is a managing director and he is going to ask his big boos to help us too.My mums has to write to her head office too.  Also to let everyone know if we raise over the amount then the funds will go the unit that has saved Aimee's life.

I just need to work a way out of setting up an account to received the donations. 

Love
Denise + Aimee
xx 

The company that i buying the monitor from said it should be £750+vat but they are going to do it for the £650.00 cause of the situation


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

To Make a donation toward 
a Saturation Monitor for


Please follow the instructions Below

To Send Money its easy

*1.* Sign up for a PayPal account or log in to Paypal
CLICK HERE

*2.* Log in and click Send Money.

*3.* Enter an *amount* and *Hug's email * account which is
[email protected]

​
[size=40pt]We need to reach a TARGET
amount of 
£650​​*Once you have donated 
please send a Pm to Me
Dizzi squirrel

So I can add your name to the List!*​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Donations Recieved 

* £650 + *



From



FertilityFriends

 Nicolat 

GAIL M

Shill 

~*mRsHoPe*~ 

 Larkles 

Klosie Girl 

Glitter 

Deborah1996

 Mazv 

Vivienne 

Emmalottie  
ElaineW 
 
*Looby*  
 EBW1969

LizzyM  
~Dizzi~ 

Sophie  
Aweeze

Clairekentuk  
 Fluffyhelen  
Flamingo  
 Tattyt  
Mish3434  
 Dakota  
 kooks1  
 Pem  
 Jovigirl  
 SUSZY  
 Oskira  
 Susiemcg  
 Dazzled  
 Doods28  
 Neeta  
 Sunfish 
 Pip34  
 JaneNewcastle  
 Cleg  
 Endometriosislass  
 Lotsky  
 Misslee1888  
 LizzyB  
 [Katie]  
 Dibley  



  WEVE DONE IT!  
     ​


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Just want to say thank you to everyone for helping us and for all your kind words you have pm'd me.

I must say i have   as they have been so very touching.

Denise+Aimee
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Here are some photos of Aimee - she is such a cutie.

Mel 
x ​


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

She is deffo cutie..esp that double chin!!!!    

Just wonderful  

Girls...paypal in general is playing up at the moment

Jxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

awww Aimme is looking delightful 

xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

jeanette said:


> Hiya
> 
> She is deffo cutie..esp that double chin!!!!
> 
> ...


It was a triple chin at one point.

My poor chunky monkey


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Total Raised is on the List!

Well Done & thank you!

Hugs & Dizzi
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The NEW Total Raised is on the List!



Hugs & Dizzi
x x x ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone who has donated to and sent me a PM over the weekend
I will update the list tommorow evening as Ive had a mega busy weekend.

the last total I had from hugs was £530

~Dizzi~


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Aimee deffo looks a cuddly baby since the first picture of her.! 

Lotsky


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

nearly there hun 

xxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

What a wonderful total so far


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hugs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have added what i can up and i thing the
> new total is £625
> ...


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Great to see the total so far huni


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

brilliant news


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

am totally chuffed to bits for you, this brings you another step closer to having your wee Princess home where she belongs, with Daniel to watch over her,
sending you a huge hug,
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fantastic, so pleased you got there hun 

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

that's fantastic news Hugs


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WEVE DONE IT!  
    ​


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Yay! such good news.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

that is such brilliant news
   

love MC xxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOOOO HOOOOO

So pleased, its great news  

x x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Excellent news    

Time for Aimee to pack her bags and go home now   

Maz x


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

That is fantastic news


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Well guys just to let you know that the saturation monitor arrived today     and boy i know having this machine will help me in so many ways.

If it was not for all you lovely special friends then i would not have it. We really thank you with all our hearts and i will let Aimee know what you all done for us.

We hope to have Aimee home next week so tomorrow me and DH will try and work out how to use it. Its very small and light so it will be very useful in many ways and its battery operated so i can even take it out with us just in case i feel the need to check her.

I really appreciate all your help guys.

Thanks a million

Denise.
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

So pleased for you hon.

Not long now and she will be home with you. xxx

Daniel is doing a fine job of looking out for her


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

hugs that is great news 
not long now

love and hugs
MC xxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Great news, if the only thing this monitor does is help to ease your worry, then it's worth every penny.


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi hugs
that's brilliant I'm chuffed to bits that you have got the monitor, how reassuring for you. Not long till your wee Princess comes home for good. Daniel must be keeping a watch over her, she's doing so well,

bet you can't wait to get her home - how exciting,

lol
Deborah
xxx


----------

